# Landtrac lt280 dts oil questions



## Micali

I am very ignorant when it comes to tractors so please bear with me. What fluid does my tractor take for the transmission? I was researching it and it sounds like it uses hydraulic fluid, is that correct? I can't find a manual for this thing so I'm at a loss. 
I noticed that in low and high gear the rear end is quit as a mouse but in medium gear it's kinda noisy. I'm just wondering if that's normal or a sign of bad things to come?

I usually operate it in high gear and had no real issues but when I got it back from my friend it seemed to not pull very good in high like it used to. I did noticed that my hydraulic lift ram is leaking pretty bad and the "final drive knuckle has a small leak on the left side. Does that loss of fluid affect the tranny as well or are they separate systems all together? 
Also , my motor is the S4l and from the manual on it I should use saw 30 engine oil. Is that correct for a diesel? My oil filter is a Napa 1333. 
I appreciate any information you are willing to part with. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill

What kind of manual do you have? If it tells you what engine oil it requires, it should tell you if it has a common sump for the transmission, hydraulics and rear diff. If it is a commons sump, you'll need a hydraulic transmission fluid, not just tractor hydraulic fluid. If you have separate sumps, you'll need a universal tractor hydraulic fluid.
If you tractor engine oil spec is SAE30, then it must be a few years old. I use a rotella 15W40 oil formulated for diesel engines.


----------



## Micali

pogobill said:


> What kind of manual do you have? If it tells you what engine oil it requires, it should tell you if it has a common sump for the transmission, hydraulics and rear diff. If it is a commons sump, you'll need a hydraulic transmission fluid, not just tractor hydraulic fluid. If you have separate sumps, you'll need a universal tractor hydraulic fluid.
> If you tractor engine oil spec is SAE30, then it must be a few years old. I use a rotella 15W40 oil formulated for diesel engines.


Ya it's over 20 yrs old but I don't know how much. The manual is strictly the motor. So if it's a common sump losing hydrolic fluid could affect how it pulls?


----------



## pogobill

If it's a hydrostatic transmission, low oil could be a big issue. Does your tractor have a clutch pedal and brake pedals or does it have brake pedals and separate forward and reverse pedals?
Sounds like your "friend" beat the tar out of your tractor!!


----------



## pogobill

A little more digging, I don't think your tractor is a hydro.


----------



## Micali

pogobill said:


> A little more digging, I don't think your tractor is a hydro.


It has a clutch and brake pedal


----------



## pogobill

It's probably a shuttle shift. 
This Landtrac has quite a history, being brought into the US by LongAgribusiness, which was taken over by Farmtrac then Montana. Hard to figure yours out without some photos and some serial numbers and such. 
I'd be looking at a good UTF for the hydraulics, TSC has a few varieties. Read the labels! Maybe someone here on the site is familiar with these tractors.


----------



## Micali

20190411_191645




__
Micali


__
Apr 12, 2019


----------



## Micali

20190411_191615




__
Micali


__
Apr 12, 2019











  








20190411_191609




__
Micali


__
Apr 12, 2019











  








20190411_191557




__
Micali


__
Apr 12, 2019











  








20190411_191547




__
Micali


__
Apr 12, 2019


----------



## Micali

My big question is where do I fill it with hyrodolic fluid .


----------



## pogobill

Well, I never seen anything like that! Usually the fill locations are pretty clear. Two questions, does your seat flip up? I was thinking something could be under there. My second guess would be to remove the 4 bolts that hold the cover over the top of the transmission (2nd last photo). Could be a gold mine of filler plugs under there.
Talk to these guys and see if this manual would work for you. 
http://store.farmtrac-tractor-parts.com/svc270320.html
Also check on the right side below the seat, on the side of the machine not under the seat, to see if there is a dipstick / filler hole there.
Is this something that you would say is similar to your tractor?
http://partsforfarmtrac.com/files/FT_270_320_SParts.pdf


----------



## Micali

I will check but I don't think the seat flips. The Montana looks almost Identical to mine. I'll do some more inspecting. So from what you can see what is your guess on what type of fluid I should use? Thanks for your help


----------



## pogobill

From what I can find, the Montana 2740 is the twin of your tractor, apart from the engine. The Montana uses the Daedong 3 cyl diesel and yours is the Mitsubishi S4L 3 cyl. diesel. From a 2740 owner he described the oil level filler dipstick as I sort of mentioned, behind and below the seat to the right of the PTO shaft. It should show you the high and low limits for the UTF that you need for your gear driven transmission with the shuttle.
Universal Tractor Fluid UTF, not hydraulic transmission fluid UTTF.
See if you can find that dipstick / filler hole.


----------



## Micali

My tractor has a high, med and low lever to the left of the seat. There is a forward and reverse lever to the left of the steering wheel and there is another manual shifter to the right that has a 1,2,3,4 on it. Is this still a shuttle shift? 
Ok, so does the rear end take a different oil or is it all tied together? I know that no oil has been changed in this tractor in 20yrs. It isn't used much.


----------



## Micali

I found out that my tractor has a common sump that feeds the rear axel, tranny and power steering. How I fill it is to remove the white plugs on the axel and remove the hydraulic line coming into the sump and pump it in there. There is also a fill plug on each final drive.


----------

